# Is Easter really supposed to be this Sunday (04/20/08)?



## SolaGratia (Apr 17, 2008)

My Jewish friend at work just reminding me that she is going to be celebrateing Passover this weekend. Does this mean I celebrated Easter too early instead of this coming Sunday (04/20/08)?


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 17, 2008)

Puritans don't celebrate Easter (Ishtar, Astarte, etc).


----------



## Davidius (Apr 17, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> Puritans don't celebrate Easter (Ishtar, Astarte, etc).



 I was going to say...if only the bible had given us instructions for celebrating this holy day we wouldn't have to deal with such unfortunate confusion!


----------



## SolaGratia (Apr 17, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> Puritans don't celebrate Easter (Ishtar, Astarte, etc).



Your Right! We really didn't celebrate Easter we only had s sermon preached to its relevant day. Must be my RC old garments on me. I repent of that!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 17, 2008)

I dislike the church holidays. The death, burial, and resurrection of Christ was not based upon Pashal Full Moon. It was related to the Passover. 

Dating Easter


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm not wanting to start trouble here, but do the Continental Reformed observe Easter and other days?


----------



## Davidius (Apr 17, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> I'm not wanting to start trouble here, but do the Continental Reformed observe Easter and other days?



I believe that they do have a meager church calendar.


----------



## Herald (Apr 17, 2008)

This thread only serves to underscore the fact that many us have much more work to do in order to be _semper reformanda._


----------



## Davidius (Apr 17, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> This thread only serves to underscore the fact that many us have much more work to do in order to be _semper reformanda._



In what way?


----------



## Herald (Apr 17, 2008)

Davidius said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > This thread only serves to underscore the fact that many us have much more work to do in order to be _semper reformanda._
> ...



Brother, I was speaking more about myself and my church. We have come such a long way from our Arminian roots (2000) to where we are today (Calvinistic, covenantal, confessional). But we still have a long way to go. The celebration of Easter is one such area. I have no problem celebrating the resurrection of the risen Lord, but that should be part of the gospel that is preached.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 17, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > North Jersey Baptist said:
> ...



And with that I agree.

I have no problem with a day of rememberance of the Lords death, burial, and resurrection. In fact it is done weekly at most of the Churches I have attended. It is called the LORD's Day.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 17, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > North Jersey Baptist said:
> ...



To hear about such progress in a short amount of time is very encouraging!


----------



## Herald (Apr 17, 2008)

If it was all about me I'd make these changes wholesale. But alas, I am only one of three elders. Additionally, there is only so much change you can force on people. Our stand on the doctrines of grace cost us a few members and still is not settled completely. One step at a time.


----------



## TimV (Apr 17, 2008)

The Biblical calendar is lunar, so they had a leap month instead of a leap year, which they held about every three years. You can see why if there're 12months of 29.5 days each. The Sanhedrin or other ruling body depending on the time determined when Easter/Passover would occur based on the barley harvest, which ripens in the Spring. The word Abib, which you find in the OT for the first month means barley at the stage right before harvest, and we know that from the context of the plague of hail, where it's mentioned that the wheat survived the hail being later but the barley didn't because it was _abib_.

Which is a long winded way of saying that our calendar and theirs just don't jive, and getting it exactly right would be very difficult, although I understand some churches are working on it.


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 18, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> 04/20/08



I never knew that there was a 20th month


----------

